# Wii For Xmas Fuckwit Question



## Pie 1 (Dec 26, 2007)

So, After deciding to give the tennis a break for a bit, for the sanity of our neighbours below us, I'm having a fiddle with all the other stuff and try to get in it online.
It finds my network instantly (apple airport express) but when I enter the password for the network, it won't accept it? 
Same PW as I always use etc, tried resetting the PW etc. No joy.
Any Ideas?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2007)

Have you chosen the correct security standard.  It supports all security types, WEP, WPA-PSK (TKIP), WPA-PSK (AES), and WPA2-PSK (AES).  Its pretty decent at connecting to WiFi


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 26, 2007)

I dunno how to connect either.....


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Have you chosen the correct security standard.  It supports all security types, WEP, WPA-PSK (TKIP), WPA-PSK (AES), and WPA2-PSK (AES).  Its pretty decent at connecting to WiFi



Yeah, selected WEP which is what mine is...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 26, 2007)

Our kids connected up straight away to the BThomehub.I love this machine.lol.I can't wait till they go to bed so I can play Mario Galaxy again


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 26, 2007)

OK I did some digging around on google and found this on a mac forum and it worked.



> The wii does not support the way the Airport software transmits your password.
> 
> Open your Airport Administration and select Password in the top menu. This will give you an alternate password for non-Apple equipment such as the wii.
> 
> Enter the password in your wii settings. Do not change anything else manually. You're connected.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Have you chosen the correct security standard.  It supports all security types, WEP, WPA-PSK (TKIP), WPA-PSK (AES), and WPA2-PSK (AES).  Its pretty decent at connecting to WiFi



I still can't get the fucking thing to connect to my Orange broadband wifi network at home...bloody annoying too.


----------



## DG55 (Dec 27, 2007)

> The wii does not support the way the Airport software transmits your password.
> 
> Open your Airport Administration and select Password in the top menu. This will give you an alternate password for non-Apple equipment such as the wii.
> 
> Enter the password in your wii settings. Do not change anything else manually. You're connected.



Apple building their devices according to open standards again, I see.


----------



## chintz (Dec 27, 2007)

Got mine, sorry I mean the Kids, Wii online ok but every time you change a games disc I get "an error has occurred eject the disc....." When this happens you have to turn the whole thing off for 5 minutes, when you switch it on it works ok again until you try and change the disc again. Cant get through to Nintendo support at the moment ( but when I do I am gonna lay it on how disappointed the kids were xmas day, got to be worth a few game or two).

I think it must be a bit of dust in the machine, do you think it is worth giving it a blow out with an air duster or should I just leave it until I get hold of Nintendo  customer service?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I still can't get the fucking thing to connect to my Orange broadband wifi network at home...bloody annoying too.


go cable i did couldn't be arses to fiddle around with nintendos wierdo way of doing wifi same for the bloody ds too...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 27, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> Got mine, sorry I mean the Kids, Wii online ok but every time you change a games disc I get "an error has occurred eject the disc....." When this happens you have to turn the whole thing off for 5 minutes, when you switch it on it works ok again until you try and change the disc again. Cant get through to Nintendo support at the moment ( but when I do I am gonna lay it on how disappointed the kids were xmas day, got to be worth a few game or two).
> 
> I think it must be a bit of dust in the machine, do you think it is worth giving it a blow out with an air duster or should I just leave it until I get hold of Nintendo  customer service?


leave it alone i'd say you'll be getting a replacement...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> go cable i did couldn't be arses to fiddle around with nintendos wierdo way of doing wifi same for the bloody ds too...



Can't I'm afraid, the net is sorted by a flatmate who lived here first and gets it free with her mobile contract. Don't pay a penny for it so can't really complain...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 28, 2007)

Does the Wii have wireless built in or do I need to buy anything for this?

I was lucky enough to get one for Christmas, a complete suprise, but have been too busy sorting the kids presents out, suffering with a cold and playing cards with the wife and inlaws to get it out the box yet.

Also, can anyone reccomend and Wii sites that are a good resource.

Finaly, does anyone have a top 5 games reccomendation


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2007)

wireless is build in, so as long as there is already a wireless connection in the house, you know it's broadcast name and password your good to go.

I tend to mainly use wii.ign.com, the main feature i like about their site is the fact they also list the average review score from loads of other sites/magazines as well as their own.


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hooked our Wii up to the wireless today with greatest of ease.
I did have to login to my router though and get the WEP key.
I think people who are having dificutly setting it up could be using the WEP Passphrase rather than the generated key.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Does the Wii have wireless built in or do I need to buy anything for this?
> 
> I was lucky enough to get one for Christmas, a complete suprise, but have been too busy sorting the kids presents out, suffering with a cold and playing cards with the wife and inlaws to get it out the box yet.
> 
> ...



Guess its you and me in the comp for how long we can leave our xmas pressy Wii in the box without opening it then!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Hooked our Wii up to the wireless today with greatest of ease.
> I did have to login to my router though and get the WEP key.
> I think people who are having dificutly setting it up could be using the WEP Passphrase rather than the generated key.



Ours is the shitty Orange broadband, for me to get my laptop onto the network it required me to physically connect it by wire and do some convoluted configuration thing. I think the security is WPA...really at a loss as how to solve this one.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Dec 29, 2007)

Got mine out yesterday. Managed to get it straight on to the wireless just needed to log on to the router for the WEP key and to add it to the access control list.

Only have WII sports and Ravin Rabbids so far as games. 

So far so good.


----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a simlair problem. I had to updare the firmware for my router. Something to do with the router sending out bigger packets than the Wii can receive.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Can't I'm afraid, the net is sorted by a flatmate who lived here first and gets it free with her mobile contract. Don't pay a penny for it so can't really complain...



No, he meant connect the Wii to the router via a network cable.

Are you sure you work in IT?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Got mine out yesterday. Managed to get it straight on to the wireless just needed to log on to the router for the WEP key and to add it to the access control list.
> 
> Only have WII sports and Ravin Rabbids so far as games.
> 
> So far so good.



I win, mine is still safe in its box!


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2007)

Leave the Wii in the box, just take out the Wii Remote and Nunchuck and get a bluetooth dongle........
http://www.thisisnotalabel.com/My-Wiimote-Drum-Kit.php


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 30, 2007)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Finaly, does anyone have a top 5 games reccomendation


 
I'm enjoying Resident Evil 4 a lot right now. The kids like seeing the zombies die, although I'm not sure if it's entirely suitable entertainment for tots. The wiimote controls yer gun and feels very intuitive and natural.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> No, he meant connect the Wii to the router via a network cable.
> 
> Are you sure you work in IT?



Yeah I am becuase I er don't work in IT...

How do you connect an ether net cable to the Wii?


----------



## J@ffa (Dec 30, 2007)

DG55 said:
			
		

> Apple building their devices according to open standards again, I see.



It's Nintendo's fault, not Apple's.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah I am becuase I er don't work in IT...
> 
> How do you connect an ether net cable to the Wii?



Ah, I always thought you did 'cos you're so well paid and like computer games. I was typecasting you, my apologies.

What do you do?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Ah, I always thought you did 'cos you're so well paid and like computer games. I was typecasting you, my apologies.
> 
> What do you do?


LOL! I aint well paid! Like computer games because I've just loved games generally (board, rpg, card, video etc) since I first taught chess aged 7...I work in the evil industry of politics (which is in itself another type of game when you come down to it)...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How do you connect an ether net cable to the Wii?


With one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Datel-DUS02...0/ref=pd_sbs_ce?ie=UTF8&qid=1199097740&sr=1-2

There is an official one I think, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah I know about that, still no use as the flat can't be cabled like that. The reason I hooked up my laptop was for config purposes, the Wii (as far as I know) doesn't work like that...going to get a mate who's a network engineer to come and take a look when he's got time...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not bid on Wii games on Ebay if you have a cold

For some reason I just bought Super Paper Mario for £24 thinking it was Super Mario Galaxy.   

Hey Ho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh although that game isn't too bad, it's actually quite fun (the 3d/2d thing is done well) although it's a bit too text heavy for my tastes.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 2, 2008)

Hassan I Sabha said:
			
		

> Do not bid on Wii games on Ebay if you have a cold
> 
> For some reason I just bought Super Paper Mario for £24 thinking it was Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> Hey Ho



Unlucky, I got it for £19 off there a few weeks back. Bit stuck at the moment, It a bit text heavy but is still fun.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ours is the shitty Orange broadband, for me to get my laptop onto the network it required me to physically connect it by wire and do some convoluted configuration thing. I think the security is WPA...really at a loss as how to solve this one.



When you figure it out, let me know how to do it will you?

Its been doing my head in


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2008)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> When you figure it out, let me know how to do it will you?
> 
> Its been doing my head in



Will do, really have to sort it because the online thing is going to become a bigger and bigger factor with the Wii and now have a DS and want to get that online too (although may have to use that shitty USB dongle thing...).


----------

